# Silky Oak and Red Mallee pens



## SDB777 (Jun 30, 2013)

Tired of just cutting chunks of wood for everyone else to have fun with! Time to use some of those pieces I've obtained from swaps and such... So I went out in the garage(shop) and spun up a few.

Only took a couple photo's.


First up:
Some Silky Oak on a Sierra







Next up:
A piece of Red Mallee Burl on a Sierra













Had a few issues with both pieces of timber. The Silky Oak didn't like my skew, and I had to do quite a bit of sanding. And the Red Mallee certainly didn't like anything I had planned, it cracked a several places. So after doing some quick 'fixes', I finished these up....whew!







Scott (time for a nap) B


----------



## Jdaschel (Jun 30, 2013)

Great looking 2 pens . Red mallee is one of my favorite woods but it is kind of a pita to turn because it is basically a rock. Never had any crack on me though.


----------



## Sprung (Jun 30, 2013)

Very nice! I especially like the Red Mallee Burl one!


----------



## rdabpenman (Jul 1, 2013)

Great looking Aussie timbers!

Les


----------



## ChrisN (Jul 1, 2013)

That's some great looking pens you've got there!


----------



## robert421960 (Jul 1, 2013)

those are some purty pens


----------



## Molokai (Jul 2, 2013)

Awesome pens! I love red mallee wood, one of my favorite woods.
It is better in my opinion than amboyna


----------

